# Carnival of horrors-Facebook page!



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

I created a Facebook page called Carnival of horrors, and I would like to share it with you guys. Not sure if I'm posting this in the correct forum category. It's a page I created for those who love Halloween! You can share photos, ideas, experiences or whatever. I've uploaded a few photos of decoration ideas, makeup ideas and some drinks and treat ideas. I would love to get more people involved with the page so feel free to stop by and check it out. Make suggestions if you would like, please like and share  I also would like to say that someday I want to open my own haunt in my home town, which is another reason why I started the page. Thank you for reading this and taking the time I appreciate it. Sorry I can't post the link from my phone, please search it on Facebook.


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

Is it this one https://www.facebook.com/pages/Carnival-of-Horrors/139207967465?


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Ill check it out. Thanks!


----------



## Jack'sEckstein (Oct 16, 2012)

No, mine is just a community page not an actual attraction (not yet of course!) someday I hope, thank you for looking though. Once I can get to a computer I will post the link. It would make it a lot easier for everyone.


----------

